# Lily has gone into heat twice in two months..



## Lily's_Mom (Jan 28, 2010)

Is this normal? Should I call my vet? I am getting her spayed later this summer (my vet didn't want to do it while she had her broken leg) and I thought that I wouldn't have to deal with this again before I could get her in! Any input would be great. Thanks guys!


----------



## OurCheekyChihuahuas (Nov 18, 2009)

Erm i would ask a vet ive never experienced it twice in two months! Good luck


----------



## tricializ (Jun 1, 2010)

I just had Maya spayed and she apparently was still in heat after almost 3 months!!! Turns out she had a pretty large ovarian cyst which the vet said explained the prolonged heat. I would call the vet and see what they say.
Tricia


----------



## Brodysmom (Jan 8, 2009)

Yes call the vet. That's not normal. It could be an open pyometra that is draining and not an average heat cycle. I'd definitely not wait and get her checked out ASAP.


----------



## Jerry'sMom (May 5, 2009)

I have heard of dogs having a split heat.
Please see your Vet. And, give us an update when you
find out what's going on with Lily. I hope she's okay.


----------



## Lily's_Mom (Jan 28, 2010)

I took Lily into the vet today and he checked her out thoroughly. He told me that she is "spotting" and that it is not an actual heat cycle. It should last two days maximum and then go away. I am so thankful!


----------



## foggy (Oct 12, 2009)

Glad all is well.


----------



## miasowner (Jun 3, 2009)

Glad that she is ok. When Mia got spayed in April it turned out that she was stil in heat, she began in mid February. My vet told me that the heat cycle could last up to 8 weeks. Even though she wasn't spotting, she was still in heat.


----------



## MarieUkxx (May 19, 2009)

glad she's ok.


----------



## Lily's_Mom (Jan 28, 2010)

Thanks everybody, you are all amazing!


----------

